# Welche Desktopumgebungen nutzt ihr?



## Körschgen (15. April 2017)

Ich bin recht lange schon mit gnome unterwegs und habe auch immer wieder Kontakt mit Unity.(habe mit vielen ubuntu Systemen zu tuen).

Xfce habe ich länger nich mehr in Benutzung gehabt.

Da ich meinen Laptop sowieso gerade neu aufsetzen muss, überlege ich nochmal quer zu schnuppern.

Vermutlich kommt sogar noch mal ein Ubuntu drauf.

Läuft auf dem Dell erstaunlich gut, ohne viel Anpassung.



Mich würde einfach mal interessieren wie eure Desktops unter Linux so aussehen.


Ich merke, dass ich immer mehr auf gute touchpad Unterstützung angewiesen bin.

Durch das Arbeiten unter Windows habe ich mich sehr daran gewöhnt.

Ich weiss dass ich zuletzt unter Ubuntu ziemlich Probleme mit Scrollrichtung und Touchpad Config hatte. (lag aber vermutlich an mehreren installierten Desktops)
 Unter Arch hatte ich es ganz gut konfiguriert, jetzt kommt aber die neue SSD und ich muss etwas umbasteln.


Was sind eure Top Desktops?


----------



## Abductee (15. April 2017)

Unity wurde von Ubuntu eingestellt und durch Gnome ersetzt.
Das wird sicher einer der großen big Player in nächster Zeit.
Aktuell mag ich Mate am liebsten, danach kommt gleich Gnome.


----------



## rabe08 (15. April 2017)

Je nach Laune starte ich lxde oder Openbox


----------



## dreadkopp (15. April 2017)

Ich hab damals eine Kombination aus xfce4 und awesome genutzt. Inzwischen quartz / aqua + divvy (macos) 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gimmick (16. April 2017)

Mate und KDE/Plasma.

Bin da aber flexibel und nutze halt das, was bei der Distri, die ich nutze, scheinbar bevorzugt wird. Und Momentan habe ich Mint auf einem Notebook und KDEneon als Dualboot auf dem Desktop.


----------



## Körschgen (16. April 2017)

Speziell beim Thema Laptop:
Wie liegen da eure Erfahrungen mit den Touchpads?

War eigtl immer Tastaturkind, aber die modernen Touchpads sind ja jetzt endlich wirklich nutzbar (etwas wofür man früher zwangsweise zu Apple Maschinen greifen musste).

Ich verstehe auch bis heute nicht diese perverse Mausbeschleunigung die Standardmäßig aktiviert ist.
Das läuft unter Windows, selbst mit Win Standard Treiber, einfach perfekt.

Unter ubuntu ist es schon ne ganz schöne frickelei das akzeptabel anzupassen.
Alle m Linux am Notebook:
Nutzt ihr das Touchpad eures Laptops oder bleibt ihr bei Tastatur (oder nutzt ihr sogar eine Usb Maus)?


----------



## Shutterfly (16. April 2017)

Früher Cinnamon, nun i3 (i3 - improved tiling wm)


----------



## Oelks11 (17. April 2017)

Huhu 

Auf meinem Laptop läuft Ubuntu mit kde 5, auf meinem Desktop läuft derzeit I3 ( jaja kein Desktop sondern ein ein Window manager) 

Auf den virtuellen Systemen läuft Openbox/lxqt


----------



## airXgamer (17. April 2017)

Bin mit KDE Neon ganz zufrieden, habe es auf einem Notebooks in der Familie installiert. Touchpad des Thinkpad E570 läuft gut, aber für WLAN musste ein Kernel Update her.


----------



## guss (20. April 2017)

Ich nutze noch Unity, aber wie Abductee schon sagte wird das eingestellt und durch Gnome ersetzt. Im Moment wird aber mit Ubuntu noch Unity installiert wenn ich nicht irre. Daher würde ich bei einer Ubuntu Neuinstallation wohl hier schauen: Ubuntu GNOME | An official flavor of Ubuntu, featuring the GNOME desktop environment.


----------



## nexx (20. April 2017)

Ich nutze Debian Wheezy mit Openbox + Tint2. Einen normalen Desktop hab ich nicht, da wird einfach nur ein Bild draufgeklatscht, ohne Symbole. Hab ich mir abgewöhnt, sieht immer doof aus und ich brauche nix zum Draufklicken um die Programme zu starten.
Effizienz geht absolut vor, ich brauche den optischen Firlefanz nicht.

Mit meinem geplanten neuen System steige ich auf Arch um, dann aber auch wieder mit Openbox.

(Wobei Openbox ja genau genommen keine Desktopumgebung ist, von daher nutze ich unten drunter schon noch Gnome, aber nur dort wo ich nicht drumrum komme)


----------



## DataDino (21. April 2017)

Ab 18.04 soll GNOME wieder standard werden. Aber ich muss sagen, das mir Ubuntu Budgie recht sympatisch ist. Wäre vielleicht auch nen Blick wert ^^


----------



## Körschgen (21. April 2017)

Also wenn ich Ubuntu genutzt habe, dann sowieso Ubuntu Gnome.
Auf Budgie habe ich auch schon ein Auge geworfen.


Ubuntu (bzw canonical)  steht ja länger hart in Kritik.
Bin recht froh das Unity rausfliegt, Unity an sich war aber gar nich das Problem, Mir war das größere Übel.


Hab auch immer wieder festgestellt, dass bei Laptops ein Ubuntu oft die besten Vorraussetzungen mitbringt.

Ist auch die Distro die ich jedem Wechsler empfehle.


----------



## DataDino (21. April 2017)

Bei meinem Subnotebook habe ich früher immer Xubuntu eingesetzt. Damit war ich eigentlich immer zufrieden. Da ich aber überwiegend nur mit Windows-Tools arbeite, habe ich mittlerweile nur noch auf meinem Server hier und in einer VM Linux laufen. XFCE war eigentlich immer recht ressourcenschonend. Da wäre mal interessant, wie sich da Budgie verhält.


----------



## airXgamer (21. April 2017)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Ubuntu (bzw canonical)  steht ja länger hart in Kritik.
> Bin recht froh das Unity rausfliegt, Unity an sich war aber gar nich das Problem, Mir war das größere Übel.
> 
> 
> ...


Das war bei mir der Grund für KDE Neon. Sehr guter Hardwaresupport, da Ubuntu basiert und dazu eine ordentliche Oberfläche mit der gerade Windowsumsteiger gut zurechtkommen.


----------



## airXgamer (21. April 2017)

Linux auf Notebook: Auch auf Business-Geraten immer noch Probleme | heise online

Könnte in diesem Kontext interessant sein.


----------



## Körschgen (21. April 2017)

airXgamer schrieb:


> Linux auf Notebook: Auch auf Business-Geraten immer noch Probleme | heise online
> 
> Könnte in diesem Kontext interessant sein.



Hat Thorsten auch im uplink erzählt.

Akkulaufzeit ist auch bei mir immer noch das größte Problem, Treiberfrickelei gibt es leider immer mal, hab auch noch bisschen Probleme bei Videowiedergabe auf dem Dell XPS.


----------



## DaXXes (23. April 2017)

Ich habe auf meinem Laptop als Dual Boot (neben Windows 7) noch Linux Mint installiert. Ich nutze es aber eher selten, war eigentlich eher so ein Versuchsballon von meiner Seite aus.
Bei mir funktionierte Sound, WLAN und das Touchpad unter Linux aber auf Anhieb ohne große Frickelei.  Dagegen musste ich bei Windows damals erst sämtliche Geräte-Installationen und Treiber prüfen, bis endlich mal etwas Krach aus den Lautsprechern kam ...


----------



## lunaticx (25. April 2017)

Nutze in einer VM Linux Mint mit Zimt-Umgebung. Komm ich für meine bescheidenen Linux-Kenntnisse wunderbar zurecht.


----------



## Bunkasan (25. April 2017)

Auf allen Systemen Gentoo - LightDM - Mate


----------



## nordischerdruide (27. April 2017)

auf dem pc nutze ich mate, auf dem notebook gnome,  auf dem netbook und nettop lxde.
jedoch habe ich auf meinen netbook neben lxde auch unity. 
ubuntu 12.04 mit unity, ein stück zeitgeschichte


----------



## nordischerdruide (1. Mai 2017)

habe heute auf 14.04 aktualisiert, Support fur Ubuntu 12.04 LTS beendet - Pro-Linux, allerdings funktioniert lubuntu nicht mehr und ich musste LXDE  NACHINSTALLIEREN!
starte lubuntu 14.04  nun ohne probleme mit LXDE, aber wo LUBUNTU geblieben ist, wüsste ich schon gerne


----------



## Stern1710 (2. Mai 2017)

Lieblingsdesktops sind bei mir Budgie, Unity (ja hasst mich nun alle ), XFCE und KDE (in dieser absteigenden Reihenfolge)


----------



## commodore128d (3. Mai 2017)

Ich benutze den MATE Desktop, da ich unter Ubuntu 10.04 einen dem sehr ähnlichen hatte (Gnome?) und damit sehr gut klarkam.


----------



## Noofuu (20. Mai 2017)

XFCE ich mag das schlichte Design


----------



## Körschgen (4. Juni 2017)

Ich bin am Desktop, wie am Laptop jetzt auch wieder auf i3 umgestiegen. (geht einfach nix über Tastatur only und tiling, back to the roots)
Dennoch mit Ubuntu Unterbau.

Auf dem Dell XPS killt mich nur die Akkuleistung, da hab ich noch etwas Arbeit vor mir...

Touchpad nervt auch weiterhein, der Dell zeigt mir 2 Touchpads an, manchmal wechselt sogar die Id.


Helligkeit am Laptop nervt mich auch noch, bekomme ich seltsamerweise unter i3 nicht angesprochen, unter gnome jedoch problemlos, Lautstärke und Mediakeys habe ich schon in der i3 config angepasst.


----------



## TemplateR (5. Juni 2017)

Ich liebe Budgie und mit der 11er-Version wird es noch geiler. In der 11er-Version soll endlich ein integrierter Dock-Mode (so was wie Plank) kommen. Benutzte diesen Desktopumgebung beim Distribution "Solus".


----------



## Tekkla (6. Juli 2017)

Aktuell fahre ich ganz gut mit Cinnamon. Das Teil ist mit Extensions jedenfalls stabiler als die GNOME Shell. Die fände ich von den Möglichkeiten zwar besser, aber was nützt sie mir, wenn sie mit Extensions ständig abschmiert?


----------

